# HexMapper tiles!



## Darraketh (Jan 25, 2002)

I really like the HexMapper program.  I like the fact that you can create custom tiles for it and that is what I am doing.

Now I am going to try out this "attach file" feature and post one here.

This is my version of the "Deep Forest" tile:


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 26, 2002)

*Tower Tile*

Okay I see that a few people are a least looking at the new tile so here is another.  This is a overlay tile that replaces the "tower":


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Don't you just love weekends!*

Woo Hoo! I've put the best of my HexMapper tiles into a zip file including the two I've previously posted.

The set includes 12 terrain tiles:
Swamp
Grass
Deep Forest
Deep Water
Ice
Sand
Red Sand
Green Dunes
Farmland
Badlands
Black Rock
Desert

Also included are 6 overlay tiles:
Blue Shield
Small Gold Shield
Blue Crystal
Stack of Coins
and Two Syles of Tower

Let me know what you think.  And please post _your_ creations here!


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 28, 2002)

*Here is the Hexlist*

I should have put this in the zip file.   This is my revised "hexlist.txt" file. 

Make a backup copy of the "hexes" directory.  
Unzip the the archive from the last post into the "hexes" directory overwriting any existing files.
Save my "hexlist.txt" file to the "hexes" directory overwriting the existing file.

There you go.  You will now have all of the old tiles *except for* the ones I replaced and you will also have my new tiles.

All in all this should save you some typing.

BTW If you create a map with this program, old tiles new tiles it doesn't matter, please post a link to it here.  I'd like to see them.


----------



## The Knight (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey Darraketh, keep up the good work mate!!!  What you are doing is awesome!!!  Just one quick question:  Do you plan on updating the other tiles (mainly the hills, mountains and light forests)?  They look a bit out of place amongst your fabulous looking tiles!


----------



## MJEggertson (Jan 28, 2002)

Yeah, that is good work. I know exactly where I'm going next time I need to make a quick hex map.

-Mike


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 30, 2002)

Bump, because these are good tiles and I would like to see more!


----------

